# Medical Care in Thailand...



## ECC (Dec 14, 2012)

I kind of asked this question before but I'm trying to find out if there are any medical facilities in Thailand that accept Medicare for payment? I don't believe it is widely accepted, but I was wondering if anyone knew if it might be accepted at all. If it's not, I can decline my Medicare and save $$ each month on my SS income. Thank you!


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

No Medicare in Thailand. Medicare providers typically cover policy holders while travelling overseas for a period of 3 to 6 months in a calendar year....but only for emergencies. However, the policy holder must PAY their bill then submit receipts for reimbursement once back in the US.


----------



## rickirs (Mar 28, 2012)

Blue Cross/Shield you can fax bills and it will pay a fee schedule with direct deposit to your US Bank Account. You should apply to medicare, not that it can be used in Thailand, but if you require very serious treatment you could come back to the US and use Medicare. Medicare has no cost.


----------



## lv_artist (Feb 22, 2012)

Medicare A....hospitalization is free, Medicare B.....medical (doctors, etc) is about $104/month in 2013. Med A and Med B are approx 80/20 plans and have NO prescription drug coverage. If one wants "gap coverage" that covers all or part of the 20% and prescription coverage then one needs a medigap or advantage program. Monthly costs very by the state of residency. 

Technically, however, one cannot be a full time overseas resident. I suspect that many US ex-pats residing overseas maintain a "residency" in the US which may be nothing more than an "address."


----------

